# USB stopped asking me to turn on USB When i plug it in



## dusthead

I don't know what happened but when I used to plug my phone into my computer it would ask me to turn on the usb, then i could access my files from my phone. it no longer will do that for me. What happened?


----------



## mikelewis

I had that happen a couple weeks ago on mine too. After a lot of rebooting both the phone and the computer, uninstalling all my USB drivers, and re starting again, it started to work.

Are you using CM?


----------



## dusthead

I'm using bugless beast on Nexus S 4G

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dusthead

Same happening on my other Nexus S 4G but that one is using gummy 1.2

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikelewis

I'm starting to think there's a gremlin. I'm investigating.


----------



## keasey

This happened to me running windows 8 consumer preview a while back. Thought it was a driver issue of some sort. I need to try connecting again.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------

